# Two Technical Questions



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

1. If I accept a ping on my iPad at home running on Wi-Fi, what happens on the Uber iPhone? I ask because I would like to leave the Uber phone in the car while I'm at home, since I always drop it as I rush out or kick it under the car, or the suction cup falls out. It's always something. 

So is there a way to accept a ping on the iPad and then continue the process on the Uber iPhone once I get in the car?

2. This might sound dumb or weird, but my brother tells me altitude helps when pings come in. For example, if I live on the first floor, and you live on the third floor, and we both have our Uber/Lyft apps on, you will get the ping because you're physically higher than me (and technically closer to the cell tower). Does anybody know if there's any truth to that? 

Thanks everyone for being so helpful!


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

1. You can't be logged in to both phone and ipad at the same time. In order to switch from one to the other, you would have to log out first, thus disconnecting you from your rider. So this would not be a workable solution, you'd have to have a tether ready in the car if you want to continue using the ipad for that ride.

2. The location of drivers is based on GPS location. It doesn't matter how close you are to the cell tower. The only way being higher would help would be if you live in a deep valley and the request comes from the crest, and you're still talking a margin of error that makes it statistically insignificant. Otherwise it's a crap-shoot if you are on top of each other.


----------



## Kassie (Sep 13, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> 1. You can't be logged in to both phone and ipad at the same time. In order to switch from one to the other, you would have to log out first, thus disconnecting you from your rider. So this would not be a workable solution, you'd have to have a tether ready in the car if you want to continue using the ipad for that ride.
> 
> 2. The location of drivers is based on GPS location. It doesn't matter how close you are to the cell tower. The only way being higher would help would be if you live in a deep valley and the request comes from the crest, and you're still talking a margin of error that makes it statistically insignificant. Otherwise it's a crap-shoot if you are on top of each other.


Thanks UberSonic!


----------



## UL Driver SF (Aug 29, 2014)

UberSonic said:


> 1. You can't be logged in to both phone and ipad at the same time. In order to switch from one to the other, you would have to log out first, thus disconnecting you from your rider. So this would not be a workable solution, you'd have to have a tether ready in the car if you want to continue using the ipad for that ride.
> 
> 2. The location of drivers is based on GPS location. It doesn't matter how close you are to the cell tower. The only way being higher would help would be if you live in a deep valley and the request comes from the crest, and you're still talking a margin of error that makes it statistically insignificant. Otherwise it's a crap-shoot if you are on top of each other.


No. Usually if they are on top of each other that's called ****ing. Not a crap shoot. With certain exceptions for things done is SF.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

UL Driver SF said:


> Usually if they are on top of each other that's called ****ing.


I don't think two (or more) Uber drivers can do this....unless Travis is involved.


----------



## painfreepc (Jul 17, 2014)

i don't drive for uber yet, so don't know if this will work, just try it and see what happens.
1. iPhone in car, log-out and turn off phone,
2. iPad in home log-in to uber wait for ping, accept ride and turn off the iPad, don't log-off
3. quickly go to car turn on iPhone and log-in and see what happens, good luck.

another option is to get a personal smartphone that will share it's data plan via wi-fi to your iPad and take the iPad with you.

I don't have a normal cell phone plan, i use a mi-fi device with a iphone 4s,
I use google voice with line2 (google line2 for more info),

in order for this to work on a iPhone with only wi-fi access with no cell service,
Google voice needs a cell number to forward calls to, thats where line2 comes in,
Google voice sees line2 as a real cell number

Line2 receives all the calls and texts going to google voice, i can call or text from line2 or google voice app, it works great, all via mi-fi device, never had a problem, yes i am a mobile hotspot.


----------

